# Schwinn B6 - 1946 or 1947 (not sure). All original. Serial Number X87388



## Schwinn Phantom

I found this beauty in my father's childhood home' garage. It was parked for the last time by him and never moved again. It is completely original and in very good condition. I am not a collector, but hope it goes to someone who can truly appreciate a piece of Early post-war Schwinn history. My reserve price is $1,000.


----------



## ballooney

I'll bid $1k...deal?


----------



## Junkman Bob

1025


----------



## Manhrs

$1100


----------



## Junkman Bob

1125


----------



## ballooney

1150


----------



## Manhrs

All in at $1210.00


----------



## PlasticNerd

Killer! Love the New Departure front brake set up!!


----------



## Junkman Bob

Can you please let me know what the actual quote price will be for shipping of this bike to chicago 60655 …


----------



## ballooney

1250


----------



## Junkman Bob

Would you be shipping via Shipbikes.com … please provide quote to chgo 
Thank you very much


----------



## Junkman Bob

Pretty simple request Sir …. Hmmmm??
🤔


----------



## Manhrs

Not one reply since posted


----------



## Junkman Bob

He was viewing this thread less than 30 min ago … and didn’t have the time to answer 1 question …🤔
I did reverse quote and packed 3 boxes of parts to be shipped since asking …


----------



## HEMI426

There could be alot of backdoor action going on. Or should I say backdoor auction. When someone dosen't pay attention to their DOND listing that's a small red flag to me. But the new rule gives them 24 hrs. to respond.


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

I am working on removing seat, handlebars and pedals to have correct shipping dimensions. All have come off easily except left side pedal. Right side easily unscrewed counter-clockwise. Can you tell me if left side pedal unscrews in same direction or opposite clockwise direction. I don’t want to strip anything.


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

Nothing untoward going on. Just want to get correct shipping. This bike weighs 58 lbs all in without box. Ship bikes said I was too big on original dimensions. So, I am removing parts to minimize overall size. Just to be clear..I have one bike to sell that was my father's. I apologize if I'm not responding fast enough for the pro's on this site.


----------



## cyclingday

Schwinn Phantom said:


> I am working on removing seat, handlebars and pedals to have correct shipping dimensions. All have come off easily except left side pedal. Right side easily unscrewed counter-clockwise. Can you tell me if left side pedal unscrews in same direction or opposite clockwise direction. I don’t want to strip anything.



Left side pedal has reversed threads.
Turn the wrench clockwise to loosen the left side pedal.


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

That explains it. Thank you for your kind response! I will now see if I can remove it without damage.


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

OK, gentlemen. I have successfully removed left side pedal. I would like to know from both Junkman Bob and Ballooney if I will be shipping to a Fed Ex shipping facility, a residential or a business address? I have Bob's Zip. Can you give me yours, Ballooney? Thanks


----------



## Junkman Bob

Resident


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

I will need to go to a local bike store to try to get a box to ship it. Once I have it completely sealed, I will finalize the shipping quote. Since I am right at max, there is a message from ship bikes saying I will be changed $950 if over. So, I don't ship bikes and want to be sure.


----------



## Junkman Bob

Box dimensions typically works 
56” L
30-32” H
8-10” W
Typically when packed it weights between 60-68 lbs
GLWS


----------



## ballooney

No need to knock yourself out on shipping costs for me...I know what to expect.  Also, I will provide a fedex label...you will just have to slap it on the box.


----------



## tech549

Schwinn Phantom said:


> I will need to go to a local bike store to try to get a box to ship it. Once I have it completely sealed, I will finalize the shipping quote. Since I am right at max, there is a message from ship bikes saying I will be changed $950 if over. So, I don't ship bikes and want to be sure.



WAS THE OFFER ACCEPTED?


----------



## tech549

Schwinn Phantom said:


> I will need to go to a local bike store to try to get a box to ship it. Once I have it completely sealed, I will finalize the shipping quote. Since I am right at max, there is a message from ship bikes saying I will be changed $950 if over. So, I don't ship bikes and want to be sure.



going to cost $100.11 from 11768 to 60655 with $1000  insurance!with a box 56x32x10


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

This bike is 72 inches long with front and back wheels mounted, even if I removed front wheel, it only goes down by 2 inches. I am assuming there is some space between bike and box. So how do you get to 56 long. Also I removed handlebars. I did not remove the spring mechanism. So it is 34 inches high. I wasn't planning on dismantling the bike completely. I don't want to damage anything. Is that what you all do to ship them?


----------



## Junkman Bob

You need to disassemble the whole bike to properly pack … after taking all apart you can re install rear tire …


----------



## tech549

Bicycle Packing Tutorial | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

For what it's worth, a few people have suggested I do a bicycle packing tutorial. Today I packed a bike, and remembered to shoot some pictures, so here we go. Choose for yourself if it's worthwhile to you. I have a lot of respect for old machinery of any kind. For instance, this one is 100 years...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

I do apologize. I didn't think I needed to disassemble the whole thing. Again, I've never shipped a bike before. I am definitely capable of doing so. The last and best offer is From Ballooney in the amount of $1,250 and he will send me a FedEx label. Are there any other bids?


----------



## Freqman1

Schwinn Phantom said:


> I do apologize. I didn't think I needed to disassemble the whole thing. Again, I've never shipped a bike before. I am definitely capable of doing so. The last and best offer is From Ballooney in the amount of $1,250 and he will send me a FedEx label. Are there any other bids?



Be sure to check out the tutorials and don’t skimp on the packing. I’ve actually got Phantoms in 54 x 32 x 8 but I also removed the hubs which prevents the axles from damaging something or coming through the sides of the box. To do this right plan a few hours especially since it’s your first one V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

This is where I will stop disassembly for tonight. So far so good. If I don't get anymore bids by tomorrow morning, I will accept the offer from Ballooney. Thank you all for your help and knowledge. I appreciate the input. Good night


----------



## Freqman1

Schwinn Phantom said:


> This is where I will stop disassembly for tonight. So far so good. If I don't get anymore bids by tomorrow morning, I will accept the offer from Ballooney. Thank you all for your help and knowledge. I appreciate the input. Good night
> 
> View attachment 1560946



Need to find some bubble wrap!


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

As of this morning, I have received no new bids on my father's B6. Therefore, I would like to congratulate Ballooney for his winning bid in the amount of $1,250.00. Offer Accepted!

I will wrap this baby completely and carefully as per the guide. Thank you all again for your valuable input. I am happy that this piece of family history is going to an enthusiast who will appreciate it much more than I.


----------



## cyclingday

Thank you, for choosing the Cabe, to bring your fathers bike to market.
Congratulations to you and the buyer on a successful arrangement for the sale of this fabulous original condition bike.


----------



## ballooney

I'm honored to be the steward of second owner bike...that's a rare privilege.  I spoke with the seller this morning, all logistics have been worked out including a run to Home Depot for packing supplies and a killer beefy bike box from his LBS.  "wrap it like an egg!"  Looking forward to its safe arrival.


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

So here is a quick update. Ballooney has already seen these pictures. Packing almost complete. I followed the tutorial and really protected everything. Tomorrow the box will be sealed for shipping.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

I love the story !  cool one owner Bicycle ..  Congrats to the new owner on a great find 👏  ..
Please post some pictures when you get it all polished up she has tons of enamel left


----------



## tansandyfeet

Interested if it's still available .


----------



## HEMI426

Post #34


----------



## Xtrem116

Congratulations on your sale and to it’s new owner. Glad to hear this nice peace of American history will go to someone who will cherish and continue it’s history. 🤙👊👌


----------

